# Molly passed out under the table



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We were having supper and Molly loves to lie down under the table and sulk. She never gets anything so not sure why she does this?? She actually fell asleep She is such a baby Guess my my sesame teriyaki shrimp stir fry smelled good


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, sweet Molly! She looks like she's out for the night!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how she uses the base as a pillow.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless her! Little cutie pie 😍, she's adorable! Yummy, teriyaki shrimps sounds delicious! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> We were having supper and Molly loves to lie down under the table and sulk. She never gets anything so not sure why she does this?? She actually fell asleep She is such a baby Guess my my sesame teriyaki shrimp stir fry smelled good


Because she wants a baby brother or sister 

Val


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Fiver said:


> Because she wants a baby brother or sister
> 
> Val


Hahaha! I'm feeling for you Renee.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Ah, sweet Molly! She looks like she's out for the night!


Ya she has been very lazy all day but it was raining so very dark so guess it made her feel like sleeping



Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love how she uses the base as a pillow.


Ya she always puts her head at the same spot probably waiting for something to fall She is such a baby!



JasperBlack said:


> Awww bless her! Little cutie pie 😍, she's adorable! Yummy, teriyaki shrimps sounds delicious! X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was really good found the recipe online I love it! I can send you a link if you want



Fiver said:


> Because she wants a baby brother or sister
> 
> Val


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Lexi&Beemer said:


> Hahaha! I'm feeling for you Renee.


Thanks I appreciate it all this pressure


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE! With her little had propped up on the feet, sweet little Molly Pocket


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sweet, she just loves to be close to you I guess - we are mean and heartless and tell Dudley to keep away from us when we are eating, he does lay with his head on the table (has a wooden cross bar thing) occasionally at other times though and has fallen asleep like it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When I read the title of this thread I had a moments panic that Molly had had another seizure...
Phew.
I am so glad she is just her lovely cute self


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> When I read the title of this thread I had a moments panic that Molly had had another seizure...
> Phew.
> I am so glad she is just her lovely cute self


If that had been the case there would of been no cameras around I would of been all freaked out and in a state of panic!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I glimpsed the title and thought the same thing Marzi. Until I saw the paper lip thing! Whew! She is such a little cutie!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I want a Molly under my table.... Or on it! I'm not fussed  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor Molly, you mean you don't have a seat at the table? Bad mommies


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh poor Molly, you mean you don't have a seat at the table? Bad mommies


Well, Ruth. If she got another poo, she could have a poo table and Molly probably wouldn't feel so lonely, don't you think?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Well, Ruth. If she got another poo, she could have a poo table and Molly probably wouldn't feel so lonely, don't you think?


What a great idea and compromise. Couldn't have poor Molly depressed under the table, scandalous!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What a great idea and compromise. Couldn't have poor Molly depressed under the table, scandalous!


Dudley would like to keep Molly company under the table!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Dudley would like to keep Molly company under the table!
> View attachment 30434


I love it! They would make the perfect pair


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I love it! They would make the perfect pair


Or Molly can have her own little one to boss around at the poo table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> When I read the title of this thread I had a moments panic that Molly had had another seizure...
> Phew.
> I am so glad she is just her lovely cute self


Me too!  So pleased she is ok, and even more pleased to find pics of lovely Miss Molly!


----------

